# Legal Decoys?



## JMFNP (Aug 6, 2011)

I have question about the legality of customized decoys. Is it legal in Michigan to use feathers,fans,hides,etc.... to dress up Turkey decoys? I have witnessed the use on many television programs and have not been able to find anything about this in writing. Any input is appreciated.

JP


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

I believe it is but you are better off asking this in the law forum.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Completely legal. 

Only stipulation is the decoy cannot be made to move with strings, motors, etc. All motion must be solely wind based.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

Firefighter said:


> Only stipulation is the decoy cannot be made to move with strings, motors, etc. All motion must be solely wind based.


I love that the local Gander Mountains sell decoys that aren't legal to use in MI. I realize that some people are going to go out of state and use them and that's fine but I bet the majority are sold to hunters who don't know they are illegal in MI. I wrote Gander about this and a couple other issues and just got a corporate form letter back.


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

Critter said:


> I love that the local Gander Mountains sell decoys that aren't legal to use in MI. I realize that some people are going to go out of state and use them and that's fine but I bet the majority are sold to hunters who don't know they are illegal in MI. I wrote Gander about this and a couple other issues and just got a corporate form letter back.


 
Are you going to complain about Meijer selling booze and it isn't legal to get boozed up and hunt?

If you want to send letters, send them to the State as that is who came up with the silly motion decoy prohibition. While you are at it, mention rifles for use too.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Critter said:


> I love that the local Gander Mountains sell decoys that aren't legal to use in MI. I realize that some people are going to go out of state and use them and that's fine but I bet the majority are sold to hunters who don't know they are illegal in MI. I wrote Gander about this and a couple other issues and just got a corporate form letter back.


Ignorance of the law is no excuse my friend. Everybody needs to read the rules and what's new for the season.

I agree, Turkey hunting is supposed to be_ a challange_ with the fun part calling them in. 
Hell, if I wanted a bird that bad, I'd go buy a Butterball from Meijers. They taste a heck of alot better in my opinion ............. 

Electronic callers, motorized dekes etc...... where's the fun in that ?

To me, Gobbler hunting is all about the calling and outsmarting a animal that has the best senses / instincts of out of all God's creation.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

WoW. said:


> Are you going to complain about Meijer selling booze and it isn't legal to get boozed up and hunt?
> 
> If you want to send letters, send them to the State as that is who came up with the silly motion decoy prohibition. While you are at it, mention rifles for use too.


Wow, never thought of that, maybe I will. Course there are a few other uses for booze than getting hammered and hunting, don think there is much use for a moving turkey deke other than hunting but I guess there could be.
I like those particular rules just fine so I guess I won't do much to change them but feel free. Then you can get drunk, put out your motion decoy and shoot them with a rifle from your tuck.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Critter said:


> Wow, never thought of that, maybe I will. Course there are a few other uses for booze than getting hammered and hunting, don think there is much use for a moving turkey deke other than hunting but I guess there could be.
> I like those particular rules just fine so I guess I won't do much to change them but feel free. Then you can get drunk, put out your motion decoy and shoot them with a rifle from your tuck.


Dude, ignore it. We have been getting over run by trolls for quite some time now. 

It is what it is, and what it is is obvious. It ain't worth it.


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

Thunderhead said:


> Dude, ignore it. We have been getting over run by trolls for quite some time now.
> 
> It is what it is, and what it is is obvious. It ain't worth it.


Consider this: If you don't like getting run over, crawl back in your hole.

Michigan regulations are what they are and just because they are, doesn't mean they make sense. Why call people names and try and start trouble just because you cannot seem to fathom certain realities?


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

:lol: You sure told me, didntcha.

Like I said, it ain't worth it.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Had turkey on the brain so i thought I swing in check the forum out...What do ya know another thread lead astray by a Dbag..
Like Thunder said it aint worth it...

I am actually getting excited this season


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

sbooy42 said:


> Had turkey on the brain so i thought I swing in check the forum out...What do ya know another thread lead astray by a Dbag..
> Like Thunder said it aint worth it...
> 
> I am actually getting excited this season


Me too and I don't even hunt'em anymore. Tho I just might break out the longbow this year ..........

This winter has been very forgiving till now, if we can dodge a bullet and miss this ice storm, I predict the best season in a long, long time.

Dang ice will freeze the beards to the branch, which will sometimes ripout when the Gobbler flys down. That's gotta hurt.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Thunderhead said:


> Dang ice will freeze the beards to the branch, which will sometimes ripout when the Gobbler flys down. That's gotta hurt.


Just had a picture of the dog on the porch in Joe Dirt...SOB!!!! I didnt know that could happen to a tom

We have big group with a couple nice toms that have been hanging out down the road for the last month..

I didnt realize how much they use snowmobile trails in the winter... damn near run em over out back when I'm playn around


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

sbooy42 said:


> Just had a picture of the dog on the porch in Joe Dirt...SOB!!!! I didnt know that could happen to a tom
> 
> We have big group with a couple nice toms that have been hanging out down the road for the last month..
> 
> I didnt realize how much they use snowmobile trails in the winter... damn near run em over out back when I'm playn around


Oh ya.....lol. That's how you pull a beard free. Grab it by the base, and a sharp pull or two upward will free it. I'll then wrap tape around it ( the white part that is actually connected to the breast ) to make sure that it stays together.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Thunderhead said:


> Oh ya.....lol. That's how you pull a beard free. Grab it by the base, and a sharp pull or two upward will free it. I'll then wrap tape around it ( the white part that is actually connected to the breast ) to make sure that it stays together.


glad I poked in and learned something... hopefully I'll get to try it out this spring

thanks


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

Thunderhead said:


> Ignorance of the law is no excuse my friend. Everybody needs to read the rules and what's new for the season.
> 
> I agree, Turkey hunting is supposed to be_ a challange_ with the fun part calling them in.
> Hell, if I wanted a bird that bad, I'd go buy a Butterball from Meijers. They taste a heck of alot better in my opinion .............
> ...


 
I agree, the fun in the hunt is calling him in, and having him tell you which rule you broke. 

The last thing you really want to do when turkey hunting is shoot one. 

The last thing, at the last minute, so you don't miss any of the fun.


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

Thunderhead said:


> To me, Gobbler hunting is all about the calling and outsmarting a animal that has the best senses / instincts of out of all God's creation.


Ok but, this thread is about legal methods of attracting bird to within range (to outsmart them) not start a debate about the best senses/instincts (completely different things) out of all God's creations.:lol:

Michigan rules are clear on what methods are legal in this state. And, like I said, if people don't like the rules, contact the State.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Wrong again. Not legal _methods_ of attracting birds.

*1* method of attracting a bird.

It was answered.
If I so choose to embellish a bit on my answer, you can choose not to read it. .............and possibly learn something :lol:

Raspution, your sarcasm is actually all the right answers. It's too bad you don't understand that............unless I'm mis-understanding you in some way.


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

Thunderhead said:


> Wrong again. Not legal _methods_ of attracting birds.
> 
> *1* method of attracting a bird.
> 
> ...


"Raspution" eh? What are you talking about? Google is your friend. Use it and maybe you will possibly learn something. Then again....:lol:


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

> While you are at it, mention rifles for use too.


Rifles for use for what, exactly? :16suspect


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

FireDoc66 said:


> Rifles for use for what, exactly? :16suspect


Michigan has restrictions on arms/ammo that are not as liberal as other states.

I know people that would like to take turkeys with a single projectile load (besides an arrow).

Dead is dead isn't it?

And, as it pertains to this thread, what does it really matter if somebody has a string hooked to a decoy to give it movement? We can do it for migratory game birds yet we cannot do it for turkeys??? 

Some of our regulations just don't make alot of sense some times.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

I would love to use my 22 mag for turkeys over a shotgun.

Yep we can use motion dekes for waterfowl but not turkeys then on the other hand we can use electronic calls for Turkey and not waterfowl.
Who comes up with this stuff. Really what difference is it if we want to use motion dekes electric calls and rimfires. Why do they feel the need to regulate everything so much. Shot size, what do they care, really.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

limige said:


> Yep we can use motion dekes for waterfowl but not turkeys then on the other hand we can use electronic calls for Turkey and not waterfowl.


From the 2012 turkey hunking book: 
​*Hunting Methods *- ....... The use of dogs or the use or possession of electronic devices that imitate wild turkey calls is illegal. 

For the complete digest online: http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/2012_spring_turkey_digest_web_371384_7.pdf


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

If you guys look close, you'll see this wow charactor starting crap all over the boards. Pitting hunter against hunter in one way or another. 

Look at this thread.
It went from dressing up a deke, a simple subject, to meijers selling booze and hunting with rifles, all in the same post I might add, to legal methods and regs, now back to promoting illegal methods ie: shooting a Turkey with a rifle.:lol: Now, that there certainly isn't going to stir the pot is it boys. 
All courtesy of the wow man.

Divide and conquer.

I wouldn't be one bit suprised if he's a peta plant.

Sbooy42 referred earlier to him as a Dbag, no retaliation from the wow. 
I'm flattered that he's so focused on me there that he fails to read the other posts, but then again, being a guide, I'd be his main target wouldn't I.
Hmmm, makes sense.

_" what difference is it if we want to use motion dekes electric calls and rimfires. Why do they feel the need to regulate everything so much. Shot size, what do they care, really. "_ 

I rest my case.

Oh, and by the way wowzers, Raspution was the poster above you. I was talking to him genius.

Happy Hanukkah.


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

Thunderhead said:


> If you guys look close, you'll see this wow charactor starting crap all over the boards. Pitting hunter against hunter in one way or another.
> 
> Look at this thread.
> It went from dressing up a deke, a simple subject, to meijers selling booze and hunting with rifles, all in the same post I might add, to legal methods and regs, now back to promoting illegal methods ie: shooting a Turkey with a rifle.:lol: Now, that there certainly isn't going to stir the pot is it boys.
> ...


 
Have you nothing better to do than perpetuate these personal attacks?

Really, give it a rest. This board will be better for it.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

You've been discovered. Game over friend. 
Your very first post directed at me you threatened to " run me over " and for me to " crawl back into my hole "

Personal attacks ? Please ...............


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

limige said:


> I would love to use my 22 mag for turkeys over a shotgun.
> 
> Yep we can use motion dekes for waterfowl but not turkeys then on the other hand we can use electronic calls for Turkey and not waterfowl.
> Who comes up with this stuff. Really what difference is it if we want to use motion dekes electric calls and rimfires. Why do they feel the need to regulate everything so much. Shot size, what do they care, really.


 

What has changed in regulations since birds became so abundant?

Your point of "really, what difference is it" is very similar to the ones made by others seeking more liberalized methods of taking and/or liberal seasons.

So called "purists" may scream bloody murder but the bottom line is, if Michigan hunting heritage is going to continue, we are going to have to figure out better ways to attract and retain hunters. 

In lines for deer, cross bows for whatever, maybe some day motion dekes for turkeys--heck, maybe even single projectile loads.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

WoW. said:


> What has changed in regulations since birds became so abundant?
> 
> Your point of "really, what difference is it" is very similar to the ones made by others seeking more liberalized methods of taking and/or liberal seasons.
> 
> ...


If you hunted Turkeys you would know why.

_*It would be a slaughter. Not a hunt. *_

Regs are in place for a reason, given, some could use modification to some extent or another, but, common sense must prevail.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Again, if you were familiar with the current Turkey population stats you would KNOW that there are not that many birds across the state and being being referred to as _abundant_ is a gross over statement.


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

Thunderhead said:


> If you hunted Turkeys you would know why.
> 
> _*It would be a slaughter. Not a hunt. *_
> 
> Regs are in place for a reason, given, some could use modification to some extent or another, but, common sense must prevail.


Oh, but I do hunt turkeys. 

And you are entitled to your opinions but don't call out others in the process.

I enjoy calling them more than killing them, believe me.

But, some people like to take their bird with a bow, some with a cross bow, some run and gun, some call, some take a nap and awaken to birds in the decoys, but the bottom line is, EACH hunter gets to select the legal method of taking that best suits their needs.

You can look down your nose at other hunters if you choose but the bottom line is, what does it really matter how the bird died as long as the hunter killing it did so in accordance with the law?


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

WoW. said:


> Oh, but I do hunt turkeys.
> 
> And you are entitled to your opinions but don't call out others in the process.
> 
> ...


You start showing me a little respect and I'll do the same. And you can start with the little jabs like the " looking down your nose " bullc**** " comments.
I don't do that to anyone.

Now, you know full well what will happen with a rifle during Turkey season.

Just because it's law, does NOT mean it's right. Look at the shooting of roosted birds. That was legal at one point, and they changed it. 

Why ? Why did they change that law ?
Why is there a 3 shell limit hunting waterfowl ?
Why can't we shoot hen Turkeys during spring season ? 
Why are there bag limits ?

Answer me this. 
News flash ! DNR retracts all hunting laws ! Hunt at will using whatever means you wish. No bag limits.
Kill at will.

Ok, it's now legal to do as you wish, with no regs. to keep the balance.

What would you do ?


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

Thunderhead said:


> You start showing me a little respect and I'll do the same. And you can start with the little jabs like the " looking down your nose " bullc**** " comments.
> I don't do that to anyone.


Your continued personal attacks are unlikely to produce the respect you seem to so desperately seek.

Lets just try and stay on topic, shall we?


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Good Lord. 

I was right and just the response I expected.

Your not going to get the negitave response from me you so desperately seek and need to continue your agenda.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Dang it got nasty in here over night:lol:


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

Firefighter said:


> Only stipulation is the decoy cannot be made to move with strings, motors, etc. All motion must be solely wind based.


Right. Not sure why people need to use strings and other things just for a turkey....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jem44357 (Jan 27, 2011)

casscityalum said:


> Right. Not sure why people need to use strings and other things just for a turkey....
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Heck I don't even like using decoys and I am getting ready to pick up a set of four inflatables, there was another thread somewhere about it. Every time I take my single out I just sit and watch it blow in the wind, no strings attached, with the exception of one time a coyote attacked it. Most often I just lay at the base of a tree sounding like a hen laying eggs.


----------



## JMFNP (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks Firefighter for a legitimate answer.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

sbooy42 said:


> Dang it got nasty in here over night:lol:


 Over one simple question


----------

